# Calvin's Coffee House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This is the place to learn about the coffee house project at the Presbyterian University Center (PUC), named Calvin's after the theologian John Calvin (think Calvin and Hobbes).

We are a non-profit, donation based coffee shop as a service to the FSU community of students and faculty. The price listings are to show the cost of our materials and labor so we ask that you pay to cover that cost.

We offer fair trade, organic espresso based drinks and a great atmosphere for friendly discussion, and&#8230;

More...


----------

